# Can't find Luck "E" Strike ringer worms??



## Callmecaptain (Jun 23, 2015)

Did something happen to their company? Can't seem to find their ringer worms online..


----------



## Jim (Jun 24, 2015)

This?

https://www.landbigfish.com/LuckEStrike/Luck-E-Strike-Original-Ringer-Worm.cfm


----------



## Callmecaptain (Jun 24, 2015)

Jim said:


> This?
> 
> https://www.landbigfish.com/LuckEStrike/Luck-E-Strike-Original-Ringer-Worm.cfm



Hey Jim, that's the one but they're out of stock. thanks


----------

